# Feeding baby tegu



## Griffin (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello, I have a 4 week old Red Tegu. I have searched everywhere to find out how much I should be feeding her and it’s problematic because she would eat 100 crickets if I gave her the chance. Today, I fed 2 pinky mice (extremely small) and about 15 crickets/roaches. She can still eat more! Any tips on if that is too much or too little? She’ll even “hunt” around after the feeding too!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Krystal (Oct 19, 2018)

I am in the same boat. my guy is almost 2 months. I do not feed five but I do feed cut up meats. Some days he pigs out. but days like today he did not even touch his food. I make the same amount roughly every day. sometimes it is gone and others he eats a bite or two. 

Do you feed any raw meats? I do chicken hearts and gizzards, talopia and ground turkey. sometimes super worms and grasshoppers. today we tried a fuzzy mouse f/t and he wanted nothing. 

My understanding is they will just stop eating when full.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 19, 2018)

See mine hasn’t refused a single time and is always hungry. first day I fed over 15 crickets, a little ground turkey, and some scrambled eggs. Day 2 was roaches, pinky, and some crickets. Today was 2 pinky’s, crickets, grapes, and roaches


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Allow them to eat their fill. Before pooping they won't eat or eat much. Can skip a day from time to time.


----------



## Tegu Mama (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a red tegu a little over a month and he/she is ravenous. He/she already shed once. Glad to know this is okay for little ones. I have given tiny pinkies. roaches, and mostly medium crickets. This guy will not touch a meal worm or veggies yet.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2018)

They grow quickly as they should. Consequently, animal protein and calcium-rich food, such as whole-prey, are the mainstay. Pinkies will need to be heavily dusted with calcium powder.


----------



## Tegu Mama (Oct 20, 2018)

Taming is another issue. 1 month down and he/she isn't happy when I get to close. Yesterday I was doing my usual sitting by the cage,putting my hands near,him. He is comfortable enough to close his eyes with my hand near, but not touching. He was walking on his log and walked onto my hand. I thought yeah....then he bite me, with a little tail whip on the side. I stayed near the cage and talked, placed my hand back on log afterwards.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 20, 2018)

What’s calcium do you recomend? I accidentally bought calcium with D3 and realized that was bad for them and haven’t used it since.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 20, 2018)

One thing I noticed today was that my Red tegus tongue is pink and black/purple, could this mean he has some other genes? I always thought they were supposed to be pink. Here are some pics of supposedly “her”


----------



## Griffin (Oct 20, 2018)

I will get better pictures when ever she comes out of her “cave system” or burrow. One thing I noticed was her sides are grey/white ish


----------

